# Lol, glad I got mine pre-Oprah.



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but the status of shipping for the Kindle has gone from "Next business day" to "2-3 weeks". I think I ordered mine the day before the Oprah show, or something like that. I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So you didn't get the discount?  She and Jeff announced the discount on Oct. 24.  I did order mine the next day -- with free shipping.  It came via USPS as my Halloween treat!


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmm I got mine in three days, ordered late late on  the 28th and it was here by the 31st.  Got the discount as well, that is what sold me on buying one.  Good to know I ordered mine in the nick of time  I now see the "Availability: Usually ships within 2 to 3 weeks. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available. "


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like Amazon is back to late 2007/early 2008 status.  I had a two week wait back in February and felt lucky as all get-out it wasn't longer.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I waited a month back in April. It was agonizing.

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

They probably underestimated the power of Oprah and ran out! I am glad I ordered the day of th show. It is here and I got the discount and I love it. I am guessing that they are rushing to get more in but do not want to overestimate when they will. There will be a domino effect from all this. As we all know, we love showing them off, the Oprah crop will usher end more recruits and well... you get the idea.

I am basically a pretty selfish person and could not be happier, the more that kindle, the more books and future better kindles for me!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would love to know how many they sold during the Oprah promotion...

L


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

I ordered mine on the 30th and got it on the 31st.  When I ordered it, it said a week before shipping, but I took the chance and paid for next day shipping and sure enough it was here when I got home from work.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

AndrewD2 said:


> I ordered mine on the 30th and got it on the 31st. When I ordered it, it said a week before shipping, but I took the chance and paid for next day shipping and sure enough it was here when I got home from work.


Money well spent I'd say!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered mine on Friday afternoon after the Oprah show (I think), and ordered two day shipping.  Because of the weekend, it didn't actually ship until Monday (they don't do 2 day shipping on the weekend), and I got it on Wednesday as promised, which was fine.  I love anticipation!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Funny thing, Betsy, I also ordered on Friday. But, being a cheapskate, I opted for free shipping and still got mine on Wednesday.

I am wondering now if Amazon is worried about not being able to supply all those Christmas shoppers.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, boy am I glad I didn't wait any longer!  I ordered mine on Wednesday - splurged on the 2 days shipping for $11.98 - and it was here by Friday.  I can't imagine having to wait longer.

BTW, my hubby, who thought it was probably a waste of money originally, seemed quite intrigued while Florence (my Kindle) and I were enjoying morning coffee.  He kept asking me questions about what kinds of books were available, and so forth.  Heehee!  Maybe I need to get him one for Christmas?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe I ordered mine (our 2nd) on Friday - the day after the show?..... It showed up on Wednesday.....


----------



## fred3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Got mine in July.  Once I'd decided to spend the money there's no way I'd wait for any promotion in hopes of getting it for less. I rationalize most things that cost over $100 by comparing them to two habits I once had that cost quite a bit.  The first is golfing. For many, many, many years I'd spend a few grand a year on golf.  Mostly for membership and tournaments and while I did quite well it was still money spent and not regained.  The second was a bad habit, smoking, which I had for over 25 years.  Since I quit more than 9 years ago the savings have more than covered the cost of the Kindle and likely more books than I can read for the rest of my life.

Rationalizing is fun and keeps the guilties away.  The ones acquired from being raised Catholic.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great story, Fred!

I look at it this way...I've always loved to read. Reading has always been a source of entertainment and enjoyment for me. So, why not indulge in it? Like you said, comparing it to golf, it's cheap. Comparing it to just about anything it's cheap...travel, buying jewelry, collecting wine, going to Broadway shows, shopping...heck, it's even cheaper than a matinee movie habit! LOL

L


----------



## Dells (Oct 30, 2008)

I ordered mine the day before the Oprah show.  Once I heard she was going to have it on her show I was worried that it would sell out!  It was just the push I needed to finally get me to finally order my Kindle! 

I was trying to rationalize it before I got it too.  I am a SAHM and I feel guilty when I spend money on myself.  I finally came to the conclusion that I was just going to get the Kindle and treat myself.  I absolutely love to read and this is the one indulgence that I have for myself.  After the initial cost of the Kindle, the books are really not that expensive.  Plus, it makes me really, really happy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dells said:


> I was trying to rationalize it before I got it too. I am a SAHM and I feel guilty when I spend money on myself. I finally came to the conclusion that I was just going to get the Kindle and treat myself. I absolutely love to read and this is the one indulgence that I have for myself. After the initial cost of the Kindle, the books are really not that expensive. Plus, it makes me really, really happy!


My children are older now (17 and 20) but I think back and say, man, I wish I had Kindle in the days they wanted to go to the park. I could have sat there and read, looked up, waved, paid attention...

Yes, I could've brought a book but I didn't. I don't know why. That's the thing about the Kindle. I have a book with me always. It's great. I can't quite figure out the difference.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

> Rationalizing is fun and keeps the guilties away. The ones acquired from being raised Catholic.


As Jeff Goldblum said in the _Big Chill_, "Rationalizations are more important than sex. Ever go a week with out a rationalization?"


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I see the Kindle is down as "Usually ships in 2 to 3 weeks" now. I don't think I'd want to wait that long for one if I was ordering one today.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Great story, Fred!
> 
> I look at it this way...I've always loved to read. Reading has always been a source of entertainment and enjoyment for me. So, why not indulge in it? Like you said, comparing it to golf, it's cheap. Comparing it to just about anything it's cheap...travel, buying jewelry, collecting wine, going to Broadway shows, shopping...heck, it's even cheaper than a matinee movie habit! LOL
> 
> L


Yeah, I used to go to movies once or twice a week with friends. They loved it, cause I'll always give people rides, and I get a military discount on all the tickets. I'm actually supposed to be going to a movie today. But now, I'm thinking about the movie, and how I'll likely spend 20 dollars for 2 or 3 hours of fun. (And then of course I'll feel like crap afterwards, side effect of popcorn and candy and really loud noises). And then I think of how many books I can get on my Kindle for 20 dollars... And I really would rather stay home and read a book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Funny thing, Betsy, I also ordered on Friday. But, being a cheapskate, I opted for free shipping and still got mine on Wednesday.


Lucky, I am an Amazon prime member (I'm a frequent flyer on Amazon, so it's worth it to me), so two day shipping was no additional cost. However, I'm also a cheapskate, so I'm seldom in enough of a hurry to upgrade the shipping. If I can't get two-day free, I just wait impatiently.

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I also waited 5 weeks for mine back in March/April.  The day mine shipped they were back in stock at amazon.  It was torture!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lucky, I am an Amazon prime member (I'm a frequent flyer on Amazon, so it's worth it to me), so two day shipping was no additional cost. However, I'm also a cheapskate, so I'm seldom in enough of a hurry to upgrade the shipping. If I can't get two-day free, I just wait impatiently.
> 
> Betsy


I am kind of wondering if I'll keep my Amazon Prime. I signed up for it instantly when they first offered it and I know I got money's worth. But now...I don't have those little Amazon boxes arriving at my house quite as frequently. Hm...my renewal date is March so I have time to think about it. Others? Thoughts?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm definitely going to keep it for the time being.  I'll take an audit next year and consider whether to renew.  As I say, right now I'm a frequent flyer.  Would rather shop online than go to a store....  Now that I've got a Kindle and this board for socialization, I'll just slowly become more and more of a recluse, LOL!

Another advantage of the Kindle--as an eccentric recluse, I won't be able to fill the house with stacks of newspapers and books, as I'll have downloaded them all to my Kindle.  Maybe I'll have stacks and stacks of Kindles and SD cards sitting around....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm definitely going to keep it for the time being. I'll take an audit next year and consider whether to renew. As I say, right now I'm a frequent flyer. Would rather shop online than go to a store.... Now that I've got a Kindle and this board for socialization, I'll just slowly become more and more of a recluse, LOL!


Well, true. Between my amazon prime and my LL Bean visa card, I do everything I can to avoid paying for shipping. And I love doing my Christmas shopping online.



> Another advantage of the Kindle--as an eccentric recluse, I won't be able to fill the house with stacks of newspapers and books, as I'll have downloaded them all to my Kindle. Maybe I'll have stacks and stacks of Kindles and SD cards sitting around....
> 
> Betsy


Hahahaha, the image is cracking me up! I so wish I could draw....

Then: showing an old lady in an easy chair, stacks of old newspapers, books and magazines towering around her, filling every corner of the room.

Now: same old lady, same easy chair but now, pristine room, Kindle on her lap and a little stack of something (we don't know what, but it's SD cards) on the table next to her. A box on the floor, slightly overflowing labeled, "Kindle Accessories and Covers." That's it.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

*Cough* Betsy... you've just been called old. You might want to be offended. After all, physical age aside, I'm sure you're quite young at heart.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my Amazon Prime all the time.... If I see something I like while shopping, I almost always check Amazon before buying somewhere else.... Today my dad called, wanting a sausage making book, so it's not just stuff for me....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> *Cough* Betsy... you've just been called old. You might want to be offended. After all, physical age aside, I'm sure you're quite young at heart.


Hahahahah, well, I was thinking of generic old lady, not Betsy! But since Betsy and I are the same age, I guess the old lady in the easy chair could be either of us...probably me!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not to worry, Leslie, I took it to be a vision in the future....


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I got mine back in late August, when they had the Amazon Credit Card deal, and I got $100 off.  No wait either, I beat the Oprah deal!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am kind of wondering if I'll keep my Amazon Prime. I signed up for it instantly when they first offered it and I know I got money's worth. But now...I don't have those little Amazon boxes arriving at my house quite as frequently. Hm...my renewal date is March so I have time to think about it. Others? Thoughts?
> 
> L


I was wondering that myself, with mine up for renewal this month, then I realized that I buy a lot more at Amazon than just books. I always look at Amazon first to buy anything, and take into account free shipping when comparing prices -- Amazon almost always has lower prices even before the shipping is factored in. I even buy some grocery stuff, as well as occasionally heavy stuff that would kick in a big extra shipping cost elsewhere (like a vacuum cleaner and an exercise bike). So I'll probably re-up mine.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dells said:


> I ordered mine the day before the Oprah show. Once I heard she was going to have it on her show I was worried that it would sell out! It was just the push I needed to finally get me to finally order my Kindle!


*The thing that convinced my husband was the fact that I wouldn't have to buy physical copies of books anymore unless it was something that I had to have a hard copy of ) We really do not have the room to add an additional bookcase and I've already sized up from the original one I had!*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am kind of wondering if I'll keep my Amazon Prime. I signed up for it instantly when they first offered it and I know I got money's worth. But now...I don't have those little Amazon boxes arriving at my house quite as frequently. Hm...my renewal date is March so I have time to think about it. Others? Thoughts?
> 
> L


I was thinking of same thing. My renewal date is January. I do shop from Amazon a lot but it was mostly books. Maybe I'll just let it expire and when I lost patient with free shipping (5-7days), I'll just join the Amazon Prime again.

Shizu


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered mine last Thursday and I got it yesterday(Monday). So far it is great. I have been touching the next button accidentally...got get use to that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Lisa! I am sure you'll get the hang of it in no time.

L


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I order my back in Feb. and didn't get my kindle until March.  I must have spend the better part of the month on the amazon board, It the only thing that kept me from pulled out my hair while waiting. 
                                                          Jodi


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I've had mine since June and I honestly can't remember life without it.....


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I've had mine since June and I honestly can't remember life without it.....


I know what you mean my Faith (my kindle name) goes almost ever where I go.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel fortunate that I took the plunge and ordered back on October 9 and received it October 10 thanks to $3.99 overnight delivery with Amazon Prime. After I finally decided to take the plunge, I wanted it _immediately_.

Looking back, I can't believe I spent almost a week trying to decide between the Kindle and the Sony. I thought Whispernet was frivolous, and it seemed like there were plenty of places to purchase ebooks besides the understocked Sony Store. As it turns out, I routinely use and appreciate every single feature of the Kindle.

My significant whatever-he-is had poked fun at the Kindle ever since it came out. He rolled his eyes and scoffed when I bought mine. But very soon he was saying things like, "Wow, they really did almost everything _right_ with the Kindle." Ahh, sweet vindication.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Essensia said:


> My significant whatever-he-is had poked fun at the Kindle ever since it came out. He rolled his eyes and scoffed when I bought mine. But very soon he was saying things like, "Wow, they really did almost everything _right_ with the Kindle." Ahh, sweet vindication.


My significant whatever-he-is is still poking fun at my Kindle. He rolls his eyes and every time he touches it he manages to press the next page button, making a snotty comment about this "obvious design flaw." It's been 7 months and I am getting tired of it. You can bet he's not getting a Kindle for Christmas!

L


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie, put a lump of coal in Mr. Obvious Design Flaw's stocking and use the savings to buy more Kindle books!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I think my fiance is partly anti-kindle but also partially jealous.  At first he said he would wait for version 2, that this one was too primitive....then said it was too much money for what it was.  He's a musician, so his main reason for not wanting one is most of what he reads is not available on the kindle.  But last night, he's reading my hard copy of Pillars (ha ha....) and said 'hmm, maybe I SHOULD just get a kindle'.  HA!!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I ordered my Kindle about a week before the Oprah show. I was kicking myself. Actually, I only read about her promotion code yesterday here on this forum. That's when the kicking began. When my hubby came home, I told him about the promotion and was still kicking myself. His response was, "Let's order me one!" So I went on Amazon and unfortunately, the promotion had expired. I told him we ought to just get him one, but he said no, just wait till another promotion comes out.


----------

